# Me so horny........!!!!



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The Brian May/Extreme thread got me thinking about this. Extreme's Pornografitti really got me into horns in rock context. So much so that I bought a trumpet at one of L&M garage sales. Never stuck with it as we lived in a triplex at the time. Lucky neighbours. LOL. 
Post up some of your favourite rock songs with horn sections. 

I discovered this first song when Rock and Roll Heaven had some sort of free assorted tape hand out. Great tune with some nice trade off vocals with guest singer Joe Lynn Turner. Love some of the lyrics.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll stop now


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Both good picks. What a great live recording for 1970. 

How about a little chapman stick with some horns.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

love the horn section


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Can con...love this tune.

[video]


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Excellent tune. I met Ralph Cole years ago at his advertising firm. Nice guy. My buddy use to jam with his son in high school. 

My second vid is can con.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Great cover......


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

The band you've known for all these years used the brass...gotta love a song about a dog!

[video]


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Not a fan of horns in most music, even jazz. Sax is ok though. Clarence getting the job done at 2:11.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's a band where the horns usurp the role of the guitar:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

me horny too


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Some sax


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

One of the coolest songs ever. The horns are in there...trust me! Along with so much more.

[video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Ska version of a Bauhaus classic.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

leftysg said:


> Can con...love this tune.
> 
> [video]


One of my all time favs.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok...One exception...


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

How could I forget this one?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Heard this one on the radio and it reminded me of this thread. Definitely a fun band to see live.


----------

